# PVC pipe question..



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

hey guys question about pvc do i have to put glue or silicon when i connect it?? thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yes, you will need PVC cement - you can get it at HD for like $5.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

mr_brixs said:


> hey guys question about pvc do i have to put glue or silicon when i connect it?? thanks


Actually, the correct way to join 2 PVC pipe is to use a primer and a glue. I didn't know about the primer step and just used the PVC glue, it's working so far, but from the experts, I should expect them to leak 2 or 3 years down the road and I will have to redo it propertly the next time. It's been 2 years and still haven't leaked yet ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

kool.. another question i drilled my tank the other day and to put the bulkhead is it hand tight only??? and do i have to put the white tape on the thread of the bulkhead???


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

No, you don't need the teflon tape, as the rubber gasket on the inside of the tank is what is providing the seal. Hand tight is what you're aiming for - any tighter and you can shatter the glass.

Some people put in a bead of silicone between the gasket and the bulkhead and the glass.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have to recommend primer along with the glue. I always do it just for the sake of doing it properly. I know alot of people don't and say it's fine but I'd rather do it for the ease of mind. Plus it doesn't cost much more and it's easy.


----------



## Salty1 (Aug 1, 2009)

I recommend applying a small bead of aquarium safe silicone on both sides of glass --> eliminates salt creep.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

ok guys i got all the materials.. so lastnight i tried filling up my tank and from outside there is a leak... this is what i did same in the video 



now im going to put some GE silicon 1 and put it all back together..

i'll take some pix of the progress to share


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The flange should be on the wet side and the nut on the dry side of the glass.

If one _has_ to do it as shown in the video, flange on the dry side, one should place a gasket b/w the flange and the glass to stop the water following the thread and down the side of the aquarium.

It's fine for a "near the top" overflow box but NEVER do it that way for any other application that you need to use a bulkhead.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

heres a pic.. i did not put a gasket outside i just put between the glass and the box.. is it right???


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

wtac said:


> The flange should be on the wet side and the nut on the dry side of the glass.


This is the only way I've done it.....

Installing a bulkhead backwards would require a gasket on the outside due to the water following the threads out as mentioned and should work but why not just put the flange on the inside

Wet -> Flange - gasket - overflow - gasket - glass - nut ->dry


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

MB: You did it correctly as per video demo. As they have stated in the comments of the linked video:

"superbuzz42 (uploader) We mount the bulkhead with the nut inside the box. That way we can make the box narrower than any bulkhead. The bulkhead﻿ length is determined by your glass thickness."

They should have included a second gasket for the dry side.

Even if you put the flange in the O/F box, you got plenty of clearance, you still need a second gasket as Bioload has mentioned the placement



bioload said:


> Wet -> Flange - gasket - overflow - gasket - glass - nut ->dry


Not sure how short they have cut the threaded end but it will stick out ~1-2" further.

Not sure either where one can get just a gasket w/o the bulkhead


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

ok i got my self couple of gasket from lowes..( very good plumbing supplies) so now this im going to put 3 gasket and a little bit of silicon..


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The best plumbing section to suit the fish hobbiest's needs, IMHO/E.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

hey guys ust a little update.. so i put the gasket and some silicon hopefully doesnt leak anymore... me will wait till tommorow so for now working on to my sump... thanks guys


----------

